

Why nothing rails-like for Java stacks? - broadbear
http://develomuse.blogspot.com/2015/01/implementing-rails-with-java-and-jersey.html

======
tarminian
Call me weird, but I like mybatis over jpa. You can create an xml file with
your sql or use a java annotation to define it. Everything else is just pojo
after that.

~~~
broadbear
Thanks for the comment. I have never worked with mybatis, I will definitely
take a look at it. The reason I was drawn to JPA is because Spring seems to
have made integrating JPA into your project very trivial.

